# Basic Bandsaw Blade Setup For Pandaman



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

i am no expert but if this helps PandaMan then im happy.

I don't proclaim to be an expert and as such also open to hints/tips myself


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice job, and you,re a good man Andy... I would just suggest for an extra safety precaution unplug the saw prior to doing any replacements.

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> nice job, and you,re a good man Andy... I would just suggest for an extra safety precaution unplug the saw prior to doing any replacements.
> 
> LGD


i knew i would miss something! yep LGD is correct, unplugging is always a good idea


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Good work Andy.

... and to think you are creating all those great catapults on that tiny bandsaw! Just imagine what you could do with a more powerful saw!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

flippinout said:


> Good work Andy.
> 
> ... and to think you are creating all those great catapults on that tiny bandsaw! Just imagine what you could do with a more powerful saw!


Thanks Nathan, a bigger saw is the stuff of dreams







i'd be making my own veneer and all sorts of other loveliness


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a similar size bandsaw, Andy, bur your top guide assembly is WAY more stout. I too dream of a nice Delt or Porter Cable 14 inch..... "dear Santa....."


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

very useful video. Confirmed some things and taught me some others.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, now I know how im goin to set my band saw up properly only beeN a year haha


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice. Good info


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so your doberman, now i know (it just never clicked that it was you) . good vids u have. this one is informative .


----------

